# Elite 5 DSI maps for Ohio.



## Kidsatplay (Aug 18, 2012)

Just installed the Elite 5 and I was wondering g what the best map pack or card is for se with lakes in Ohio Erie, West Branch, Berlin.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Kidsatplay said:


> Just installed the Elite 5 and I was wondering g what the best map pack or card is for se with lakes in Ohio Erie, West Branch, Berlin.


Using mine on Erie out of package and no card. Shows Erie depths not sure what else. Not sure what benefit a cad would be except smaller steps in depth.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

viper1 said:


> Using mine on Erie out of package and no card. Shows Erie depths not sure what else. Not sure what benefit a cad would be except smaller steps in depth.


I kind of agree with this. I would try it 1st and see how you like it. You may find you have all the info you need. If you find an area that is really lacking the detail you want, then look for the fix.


----------

